# A 1977 Toro .. 724 color match



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just received a 1977 Toro, ... a 724 .... What would be a good rattle can color match these days for touch up ... I notice Apple Red by Rustoleum was mentioned , would that be a good color match for touch ups?

Any thoughts would be welcome. I do have some older red spray that I will test in a couple days, but not sure it will match for touch ups.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

There are a few threads on colour matching options. 

Quote from kiss4afrog:

"Toro p/n 361-1 is "Apple Red" (old Toro red)
Toro p/n 361-10 is "New Red" (new Toro red)

Some have used Rust-oleum Sunrise Red for "New".
POR-15 makes an engine enamel called "Chevrolet Red" thats almost a dead ringer for Toro's apple red and is extremely durable stuff.
New Holland Red is another one that's been used but I can't tell if it's "New" or "Old"."

It appears the "old" Toro red -Apple red is for machines made before 2005









Toro Red - Looking for close match


Hey Toro Owners. Hoping someone knows off-hand what a close match to Toro Red would be? Rustoleum/Brand Color #1234 for example....




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks ... going by Home Depot today .. They have the Apple Red by Rustoleum, I'll pick one up.


----------

